# Pig Huntin in New Jersey



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's right, I said pig huntin in New Jersey. 

Hot off the presses, Eyewitness 3 News. 

Next year you will be able to hunt wild pig in Zone 25 Gloucester, Salem, Atlantic, Camden counties. All deer hunting regs and permits will apply.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pig stick'n*

Dogg,

Some fool around here, NC, bought a truck load of feral pigs from South Carolina and turned them loose on deep river. They have set up camp and started breeding. Their range is widening evey year.

This year they listed in the reg book that we can kill them whenever we get ready. There is no closed season. 

Have fun in NJ!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I can't wait. The only bad thing is ya can't use rifle here except for vermint. So, I guess it will be bow or black powder. That's fine by me.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Pig huntin' in Jersey.....*

It might be in the regs now but I'll wager DOW, Fund for Animals, or some other save the animals group will file suit to stop the hunt.

Some time back here in PA, one of the animal rights groups wanted to stop the extermination of a large colony of rats near Bellefonte. Their representatives "inspected" the site to see if there was any other way to control the population. There wasn't.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

I go hog hunting every spring in south Georgia, it's a lot of fun. We use shotguns with slugs. The pigs hold tight to cover until you are right on top of them, it's a lot like bird hunting. I used to hunt with a rifled barrel but switched over to a 26" bird barrel with an IC choke because it swings better. Got a double on the first day last year, had to buy a freezer when I got home:









go get 'em!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lightload said:


> It might be in the regs now but I'll wager DOW, Fund for Animals, or some other save the animals group will file suit to stop the hunt.
> 
> Some time back here in PA, one of the animal rights groups wanted to stop the extermination of a large colony of rats near Bellefonte. Their representatives "inspected" the site to see if there was any other way to control the population. There wasn't.


Yeah they will just like they have done over and over again about deer huntin and bird huntin and we still have great seasons.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Yo, Rudde.....South Jersey used to have excellent Woodcock hunting. Do you still have the big flights coming through?


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Once those stupid animal rights people see what the pigs do to the forest they will be begging you to come kill them. It's not hard to find their sign, it looks like someone took a rototiller to the woods. I hunt in a federal wildlife refuge, they ask us to get rid of them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lightload said:


> Yo, Rudde.....South Jersey used to have excellent Woodcock hunting. Do you still have the big flights coming through?


Not so much in my neck of the woods anymore but up north from me in the Tuckahoe, Dennisville, Hammonton area they still come through. Now that is some fun huntin right there.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

keezy said:


> Once those stupid animal rights people see what the pigs do to the forest they will be begging you to come kill them. It's not hard to find their sign, it looks like someone took a rototiller to the woods. I hunt in a federal wildlife refuge, they ask us to get rid of them.


Yep, wild pigs left unchecked can really rip the land up.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Not so much in my neck of the woods anymore but up north from me in the Tuckahoe, Dennisville, Hammonton area they still come through. Now that is some fun huntin right there.


Is Tuckahoe anywhere near Hideawhore?

Sorry, bored lol


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

I am DYING to go pig hunting! I wish there were more in MD to case after


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Saw two of the biggest wild pigs Iv ever seen fishing down in Mosquito Lagoon a month or so ago. We were polin along a mangrove shore line when you heard the freight trains crashing through the underbrush. Brother in law guessed bear but I could hear them. Sound followed us down the bank for about 300 yards before 2 absolute beasts emerged and stared at us for about 15 seconds. Im no hunter, but I would of loved to have had a bowie knife at that moment. If Im killin a pig, Im goin Tred Barta style on his arse..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Is Tuckahoe anywhere near Hideawhore?
> 
> Sorry, bored lol


Thats a good one Treed. 

GtoDave if ya ever get up this way give me a shout. Could always use another guy in the huntin party.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I always wanted to go hog hunting but never thought I'd get to do it in my own state of NJ. Where the heck is the largest concentration of the lil buggers? or land to hunt them? thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Xray, It's Zone 25. Which boarders those 4 counties I spoke about. Don't know exactly where the largest concentration is but I'm workin on it.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

sweet, i havent got my deer yet so pig may be on the menue this year. I can get as much venison as i want though cause im good friends with the wild life management guy here on base. They pose a hazard to our aircraft landing and departing. We actually had two planes hit deer last year.


----------

